# Fresh Water Tank



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

Can you help a newbie please? We took delivery of our new mh last Friday. Fresh water tastes dreadful. Have drained down and refilled but no improvement - any suggestions would be appreciated.

Alan


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi folks,
Now i'm no expert on this cos we don't have a problem with our tank,
but some others have fitted an in-line water filter which apparently solves this problem.
I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you more details.






Regards.....nige


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

You can either obtain a water purifying solution or powder isuch as puriclean, or mix up a mild bleach i.e. Milton and flush this through the system. If the water is badly fouled ,then leave the diluted solution in the tank for 24hrs., obviously diluted in water and with the tank topped up. Then fully ,and flush through 2 or 3 tankfulls of clean waterto get rid of the bleach taste. All being well this should sort it. 

To keep it clean do this intermittently and don't allow water to stand in the tank for more that a few days.

Best of luck


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have used Milton in the fresh water tank in the past but now use a powder called puriclean (from caravan accessory shops) which cleans and purifies all stored water systems. Just be sure to give it a good flush through after with clean water. The good thing with puriclean is that it is non-caustic, non-toxic, does not taste, smell, foam up or harm any components in the water system. Costs about £5 for 400g.

Add the required amount to your fresh water tank, leave for 1 to 12 hours depending on condition of water system. Empty tank and water system by running through taps and empty tank with drain valve. Refill and flush through with fresh water. Fill up again and use.

Alot of the group on here swear by Nature Pure water filter system. Just do a search and you should find enough gen.

Johnny F


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of bad tastes come from the hose you use ,recomend blue food grade hose for filling


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use aquasol you can buy it in a bottle or tablets you can use it as a flush and also leave it in the tank of water to keep it fresh


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Geo here; we always use a food grade hose (from caravan accessory shops), less chance of the taste being tainted. We don't drink directly form the tank, use it for boiling for tea & coffee - always better if the "blue" hose is used. We use a plastic 1 1/2 litre bottle (re-used bought one (tight accountant)) for drinking water - filled up at home or on site for drinking water. But we do buy a bulk supply when in France, it's so cheap there.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi its each to you own .... but

we dont drink from ours :roll: we just use it for washing up
toilet we use a container 10ltr with tap  

ray


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

We ordered food grade hose with starter pack so thought we had it sussed. Having made a cup of tea which we all spat out, clearly we were wrong. We shall try some of the many options you have given us and find a way that works for us.

Thanks all

Alan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Just dipping my oar here.

I'd read a few threads prior to purchasing my MH about the quality of the potable water. Well mine's for some reason is perfect. I fill the tank using the garden hose which I give a quick flush to remove any standing water. I've never noticed any difference in the taste between the water in the MH & the stuff in the house. We drink it, make diluting juice with it & make tea with it. I drain the whole system after every use when we return home & re-fill & bleed prior to the next foray.

It's a new MH BTW......Have I spoken too soon


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Happyhippy

We have the same problem and I have the same thread on the site. I'm trying to find out if this is a problem with the new builds

Putties


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*fresh water*

My new motor home one month old the fresh water is foul smelling and tastes the same,I have flushed it out a number of times ,I would expect to the use of water from the tank if a filter is required why did autotrial not fit one,I have asked the question.


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

Just another bit of information I've been given! Went to local Caravan and accessory shop (they've been in business for years) and also have workshops doing mh & caravan habitation checks. Told them I needed something to clean fw tank and reason. Told to use Milton. 

They do the other products but say that they can harm seals on water heaters where Milton will not. So unless our dealer comes back as says use one of the products you all mention (puriclean or aquasol) I'm going to try Milton!

And Davesport - you should be so lucky!! Either that or your taste buds are shot! :lol: 


Lynda


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Lynda, why's life so complicated? I've been told just the opposite - NOT to use Milton because it DOES damage the water heater.

Just used Puriclean in ours for the first time ever, and it seems to have done the job.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Contact Autotrail [email protected] and voice your opinion as we have .he seems to be on the case

Putties


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use a flat blue food grade hose to fill the system and we drink coffee out of our system no problem. Neither of us have noticed any diffrance compaired to coffee at home. I also drain the system out after every trip, but the van in only a month old. I have not even cleaned it out with any cleaners yet, I just flushed it through with a couple of tank fulls when we first got the van. Mind it takes a while at 120 litres a time.

How often should I use the Puriclean stuff? I might do it as a precaution soon.

Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It says on the tub to use at the start and end of season but if in a warm climate more often. I use it start middle and end.

Johnny F


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Putties

Sent Scott Stephens two, perfectly polite, but pointed e-mails asking when we might see our mh. After the second asking for a new date as delivery had again not happened week before or after easter (dates he had given verbally) he replied could only 'estimate' your delivery around 18th April. It was released pm on 30/4. 

After this Autotrail introduced a new edict - they would not talk to customers direct but refer them back to their dealer !!!! And I experienced the new policy!

So probably not a good idea for me to do as you suggest - I may just switch off his help to you!!! But keep me posted please! 

Mike 

Did not read your reply until we finished putting in the Milton. But did think about it beforehand - Milton doesn't rot baby bottle seals or teats (well not for ages) and I used it in the same recommended solution so I'm just going to cross fingers! 'Cos really its too late now! :? 


Lynda


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Lynda, babies bottles haven't got metal components in like your boiler which could be affected by other cleaners which are bleach based which in turn are corrosive.

Johnny F


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sodium hypochlorite is the most commonly used chemical in the food industry to sterilise machinery and equipment and also fresh salad products, it is supplied at about 50% then diluted to around 2%

Household bleach is around 5% .. forget Milton, it is just weak expensive bleach.. at 2% sodium hypochlorite.

Milton Data here http://www.milton-tm.com/healthpro/pro_faq.htm

To sterilise your water system use about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of bleach, (depending on size of tank, I use a cup in our RV tank) to a tank of water, pump through all lines and leave for 10 or 15 mins. this is more than adequate soak time to kill all known germs and bacteria, it won't damage rubber seals or stainless steel but may attack mild steel. 
Flush with fresh water afterwards.

I have used this method for many years with no tastes or problems in tanks nor damaged pump seals.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tainted water*

In a previous life I have used aquaroll systems. These always provided clean taste free water. I once used Milton as a precautionary treatment but I believe I used it too strong and left it in too long. I am convinced that it made the system taste 'chemically' unpleasant and filtering or boiling made no difference. I had to replace the pipe work to get rid of it. So I recommend being very careful with the Milton!!!

TonyP


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I've fitted Nature Pure.............perfect :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I used to use an old garden hose that had stood outside for several years. The water tasted terrible. I changed to a flat hose cassette bought from a cheapie shop for £7:99, the water tasted perfect. Does this point to the state of the hose, and the effects of weathering on the hose's materials being leached out over time. 
I think the clue is in those members' posts who say they use their 'vans regularly and completely drain out after every trip. Therefore there is no chance of any stale water contaminating the fresh water system. I have never used any chemicals in the fresh tank, preferring to rely on continually refreshing the water.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Just had this back from autotrail

Regarding the water, I have attached web page from one of the water company's
which explains water tastes and how they get there, the problem you are
experiencing will be water induced or from using a filler pipe that is not food
quality, the problem will not be caused by any of the pipes or tanks fitted to
the vehicle, in my experience Aqua Sol cures the problem but may take several
applications.

Finally, please accept my sincere apologies for the problems you have
experienced and for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Best regards

Colin Treacher
Customer Service Manger 

I have replied but this seems the great fob off

Putties


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Putties

Oh why am I not surprised! :roll: I can now be a little more honest and say that in my dealing I have found Autotrail arrogant and their approach condescending. I had wondered if it was because they were dealing iwth the 'little woman' :x but it appears not. Referring you to water company's explanation of water tastes is just classsic! The fact is that despite numerous flushes of tanks and pipes here there is no improvement. If we can't cure it we will go back to dealer. They can have the fight with autotrail on our behalf! Sorry but I really am that unimpressed!

Lynda


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

On the subject of Milton and the water heater - I avoided any problems by just running all of the water through the Cold tap, I did also read somewhere about using a solution of orange squash - very weak - to flush the pipes. Does not sanitise but apparently does help with any "odd" tastes.

David


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

This might seem a rather daft question, but the implication in a lot of the answers here is that you can introduce liquids into your fresh water tank in order to 'freshen', 'sterilise' or 'clean out' the tank. Introducing solutions into Black and Grey holding tanks is obvious, but fresh water? I have an RV, which is filled via a pump (internal) and an external hose connection for mains pressure water. I do not (or at least do not appear to) have any hatches or alternative access to the fresh water tank. If I should suffer a similar problem in my fresh water tank (and the tanks are much larger - mine is 75 gallons), how do you get such liquids into the tank? (NB: the hose inlet is set horizontally into the side of the vehicle, with a standard hose adaptor fitted, and you have to set a series of switches on the pumping system control board to fill or empty the tank). I assume you would have to mix the liquid in a bucket and that the pump can suck it up without assistance from mains pressure, but does this work? Am I missing an obvious alternative?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Chris

All the RVs ive had have a separate fill point for the fresh water tanks, open the flap, remove the lid, bung in the hose pipe and fill (go for cup of tea, watch a bit of TV, knit a jumper etc etc etc!!!). When tank if full water pours out till you turn off the tap. With this in mind you can fill the tank with cleaners etc using a jug or a watering can then top up from the hose.

Never heard of one that is filled by a pump (but im no expert!!). Why would you need to pump water into the tank when you can fill it from a hose pipe?? Are you sure youve checked all the flaps outside and not missed 1??


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> All the RVs ive had have a separate fill point for the fresh water tanks, open the flap, remove the lid, bung in the hose pipe and fill (go for cup of tea, watch a bit of TV, knit a jumper etc etc etc!!!). When tank if full water pours out till you turn off the tap. With this in mind you can fill the tank with cleaners etc using a jug or a watering can then top up from the hose.
> 
> Never heard of one that is filled by a pump (but im no expert!!). Why would you need to pump water into the tank when you can fill it from a hose pipe?? Are you sure youve checked all the flaps outside and not missed 1??


I have a Coachmen RV, which trumpets the fact that they have the "Water Works(tm) Utility Panel". You just set a series of 4 switches into the positions indicated on the front panel and it does a whole host of things with your water, e.g. fill the tank, provide shore line water pressure (RV pump is switched off so doesn't use the tank water), empty the tank, and a host of other things I have yet to try. The point is that the only way to fill the water tank is to attach a hose to the hoselock connector on the side of the RV and turn the switches to the appropriate position. Unlike yours, there are no 'lids' or caps to remove to just shove a hosepipe into the tank. Hence my question. I have just noticed that you also have a Coachmen RV, so I am now even more puzzled. I may have to go back to the dealer, since I was taken over the coach very thouroughly when I picked it up and no other water tank access was mentioned.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We, like Saruman, use a 10ltr bottle for drinking water and use the tank for washing up and showers.
Speaking of showers why is it that so many motorhome owners use the showers on the campsites rather than their own? It's always puzzled us.
Greygit


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Harryhippy can you please look at the forum as I might have an answer to your fresh water problem

Putties


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Putties

Sorry to be slow - but we are newbies!! What forum do I need to go to! Have traced you threads but not found the answer - so what next - sorry but help please!!!!

Lynda & Alan


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We have been dealing with a man called [email protected] and he indicated there may be a problem with the silicone autotrail used to seal the bung in the fresh water tank. I have tried to contact geoff but he has not yet answered my mail. I have been to Brownhills cannock today to tell them the problem. They said they are contacting geoff at autotrail. Waiting reply.My brother has the same problrm in a dakota that was on the same buld line at the factory. 
I have tried to find others that may have the same problem.
If you e mail me on [email protected] I will keep you informed. Maybe a mail to geoff may set the ball rolling, but keep arecord of every contact with brownhills for futre reference.
(Also look at your private messages on the top toolbar.

Steve


----------

